# I got a Blu-ray player!



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

What are your reference quality titles?

The Spiderman Trilogy looks like a good pickup.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Did you get a Blu-Ray player, or some other system capable of playing Blu-Ray? 

Just curious


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

What player did you get and how much? 

I've only watched 2 movies on my recently purchased BR player, so I can't be of much help with your question.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> What are your reference quality titles?
> 
> The Spiderman Trilogy looks like a good pickup.


I got one off of e-bay last night. I got the Sony BDP-S300. Spiderman 3 came with it. I can't wait until I get it and hook it up.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Well,

My 42" Aquos developed a defect 1 month out of warranty. 
AMEX takes care of things, gives me money back. 
I get to take advantage of the free Aquos brand Blu-ray player with the purchase of my replacement Aquos television.

So to answer your question it is a standalone.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> What are your reference quality titles?
> 
> The Spiderman Trilogy looks like a good pickup.


I'm getting spiderman trilogy from amazon.com next week $43.00 awsome price.Ref quality titles That I own are POTC,Live Free or Die Hard,and Planet Earth series(BBC version 1080p,American version is in 1080i).

For Blu-Ray reviews go to bluray.highdefdigest.com


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

NYSmoker said:


> What are your reference quality titles?
> 
> The Spiderman Trilogy looks like a good pickup.


Lost Season 3 is AMAZING!
PLanet Earth.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know the movie kinda sucks but Santa Clause 3 looks fantastic.

BTW, I will allow a few of these threads but please be aware that specific talk about Blu-Ray and HD-DVD titles and equipment (outside our HD-DVD vs Blu-Ray thread here) should be taken to AVSForum. 

Thanks


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I know the movie kinda sucks but Santa Clause 3 looks fantastic.
> 
> BTW, I will allow a few of these threads but please be aware that specific talk about Blu-Ray and HD-DVD titles and equipment (outside our HD-DVD vs Blu-Ray thread here) should be taken to AVSForum.
> 
> Thanks


I thought of starting a thread there.

Then I thought about how many of the posts would be how my player sucks or how there is no point to having a 1080p television that is "only" 42 inches.

While a great source of information, it is not exactly the most friendly forum around.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NYSmoker said:


> I thought of starting a thread there.
> 
> Then I thought about how many of the posts would be how my player sucks or how there is no point to having a 1080p television that is "only" 42 inches.
> 
> While a great source of information, it is not exactly the most friendly forum around.


No big deal. If you feel more comfortable here, that's fine. The owner just wants to keep duplicate discussion to a minimum between sites.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, I will allow a few of these threads but please be aware that specific talk about Blu-Ray and HD-DVD titles and equipment (outside our HD-DVD vs Blu-Ray thread here) should be taken to AVSForum.


If this thread was on AVS it would be locked already. Pooper Scooper doesn't mess around!

Anyway, to the OP: Casino Royale rocks on BR! Excellent PQ and a great flick to boot. If you want pure eye candy get either Cars or Ratatouille.

Check out the first page of this thread:http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=858316
It's basically BR movies ranked by how good they look.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Does anyone know if "The Fifth Element" has been remastered on BD yet??? I have a SuperBit version of it on DVD and it is, hands-down, the BEST looking DVD I've ever seen. I know the production of it on BD got ripped for being terrible quality and it was announced they would remaster it, but how do you know if what you're buying is remastered or the crappy version??

My votes for best picture I've seen on BD yet go to Live Free or Die Hard and Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer (if you can stand the movie other than the special effects).


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Does anyone know if "The Fifth Element" has been remastered on BD yet???


Yes, according to this.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike728 said:


> Yes, according to this.


SWEET!! And it's only $14.50 - I just ordered it - thanks!!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

OOO!!


I need to point that out to my husband - we both love the movie and think it would be awesome on Blu-Ray!!

As for my suggestions - Phantom of the Opera!!!! Clockwork Orange and Planet Earth are also awesome as well.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> OOO!!
> 
> I need to point that out to my husband - we both love the movie and think it would be awesome on Blu-Ray!!
> 
> As for my suggestions - Phantom of the Opera!!!! Clockwork Orange and Planet Earth are also awesome as well.


Wow, a woman who loves Fifth Element and Clockwork??? It's a good thing we're both married!! :lol:


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Does anyone know if "The Fifth Element" has been remastered on BD yet??? I have a SuperBit version of it on DVD and it is, hands-down, the BEST looking DVD I've ever seen. I know the production of it on BD got ripped for being terrible quality and it was announced they would remaster it, but how do you know if what you're buying is remastered or the crappy version??


It came out about 6 months ago. For those of you looking for it in B&M stores, if it says "TrueHD" on the back it's the remastered version.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Wow, a woman who loves Fifth Element and Clockwork??? It's a good thing we're both married!! :lol:


~rofl~ I thought it was an awesome movie - both of them!

Thankfully, me and my husband share common viewing interests - unless it is regular TV.

Then he wants to watch How Its Made and military crap while I die of boredom.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Spiderman Trilogy is on it's way from Amazon. 

Watched "Good Luck Chuck" last night, awful movie, but WOW! did this look good.

I have just seen Lost Season 3 on normal DVD, might need to re rent just to check out Lost in HD for the first time.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I want a new player very, very badly. I'm probably going to sit on the side for a few more months until a winner is declared but I'm leaning blu-ray. All of my TVs though are 1080i max and I've been told that it's not worth it until I get 1080p. True or false?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

tfederov said:


> I want a new player very, very badly. I'm probably going to sit on the side for a few more months until a winner is declared but I'm leaning blu-ray. All of my TVs though are 1080i max and I've been told that it's not worth it until I get 1080p. True or false?


I would say absolutely false! I watch mine on a 62" 720P Mits DLP and the difference is VERY obvious. It's not just the resolution that matters, it's the datarate (4-6X that of SD DVDs on the video side alone), the depth of color is far superior, and the improved audio tracks are phenomenal, even if you just have a 5.1 system instead of 7.1. A lot of people also complain about the pricing of the media but with the sales that Amazon and others have been running they are often as low or lower priced than their SD counterparts.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I would say absolutely false!


:imwith: It will look great at 1080i.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

All of the Harry Porter looks great and that wonderfull Sound!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ratatouille & Apocalypto are purely stunning!


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> All of the Harry Porter looks great and that wonderfull Sound!!


who is the 'Harry Porter' of which you speak?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Marriner said:


> who is the 'Harry Porter' of which you speak?


The guy who carried my bags into the hotel in Austin last week??


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


bobukcat said:


> The guy who carried my bags into the hotel in Austin last week??


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

NYSmoker said:


> What are your reference quality titles?
> 
> The Spiderman Trilogy looks like a good pickup.


Agree. I got the Spiderman Trilogy box set on BD for Christmas, very sweet picture quality. I have Spidey 1 on regular DVD, and it does rock on BD.

A few others in my BD collection I recommend are:

Aeon Flux
Underworld
Fifth Element
Ice Age the Meltdown
Deja Vu
Casino Royale
Bad Boys


----------

